# No Shore Comm Coll. Campus Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer I (Multiple Positions Available)*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/23/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Campus Police Officer I (multiple openings available) 
Grade 16, AFSCME Unit Position
Campus location and entering employee schedule may vary due to AFSCME Unit Contract shift bidding.
This posting may be used to fill future vacancies.*
To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; enforces College and department policy, rules, regulations, and Massachusetts General Laws; provide emergency medical assistance; investigate crimes or other incidents; take appropriate legal action including making arrests when necessary; provide assistance to courts or grand juries in prosecution of cases; and perform related work as required.
_*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*_

Patrols an assigned area by patrol vehicle or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Maintains order amongst visitors and students; directs traffic and parking of automobiles; provides information as needed.
Exercises police powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators; investigates accidents and complaints.
Prepares general reports on investigations conducted and noteworthy incidents occurring during tours of duty.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Inspects emergency and safety means and apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Operates such equipment as two-way radios, radio-telephone interconnect, facsimile machines, base stations, emergency and medical equipment and office machines.
Interacts with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress.
Maintains a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Makes decisions and acts quickly in dangerous or emergency situations.
Exercises discretion in handling confidential information.
Must understand and apply the laws, rules and regulations established by the College, the department, and the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.
Must understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and established by the College and the department.
Establishes rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds.
Coordinates the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Must be able to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time and have the physical strength and endurance to lift heavy objects or persons.
Carries on his/her person a departmental issued firearm while on official duty, and attends required trainings on its use.
May at times need to work alone
Must operate a motor vehicle and respond to emergencies.
Perform specific duties and responsibilities as required by the Chief of Police or his/her designee.
Responsible for the efficient performance of all duties in conformance with the rules, regulations, policies, procedures, and orders contained in all manuals issued by the Department.
This position is designated in the role of an essential employee. In the event campuses are closed or classes are cancelled or both due to adverse weather conditions, designated essential personnel shall be required for work during the duration of the cancellation.
Performs other related duties.
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department.

*Requirements:*
_*REQUIREMENTS:*_

Be eligible to be warranted as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) as defined by the Colonel of the State Police and MGL Ch. 22C Sec. 63.
Successfully pass a MPTC medical examination, pre-screening (which includes physical endurance testing or HRD Physical Abilities Test- PAT) and successfully complete the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) approved basic police training academy. Failure to meet the entrance requirements or to successfully complete the course of training shall result in dismissal or, for lateral appointment within the bargaining unit, return to previously held position in accordance with the AFSCME Agreement.
The candidate must be a U.S. citizen and at least 21 years old on the day the training academy begins
The candidate must possess a high school diploma or have passed the High School Equivalency Testing Program (HiSET), formally known as the GED
The candidate must successfully complete an entry-level academy operated by or approved by the Massachusetts State Police or the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC)
Ability to pass a pre-employment medical exam.
Ability to pass an extensive background investigation and CORI Check. No person, who has been convicted of a felony or any offense punishable under M.G.L. Chapter 94C (drug law violations); or has been convicted of a misdemeanor and has been confined to any jail or house of correction as punishment for said crime, M.G.L. Chapter 22 C section 14, will be considered for employment.
Must be able to successfully complete a psychological exam.
Ability to obtain and maintain a MA License to Carry (LTC-A) license.
Candidates will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent.
Ability to pass a drug and/or alcohol test.
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
*COVID VACCINATION REQUIREMENT:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all North Shore Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Graduates from an SSPO or full-time equivalent police academy or have equivalent training that meets the requirements to obtain SSPO powers.
Associate or bachelor's degree in criminal justice
Previous law enforcement, security, or equivalent military experience
Possession of current CPR and First Responder certifications
Bilingual

*Additional Information:*
_*SALARY:*_ $46,790.38 - $66,333.80 per year with fringe benefits. An appointment from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at step #1 of the range or as adjusted in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
_*STARTING DATE:*_ ASAP 

*Application Instructions:*
Submit cover letter and resume no later than January 21, 2022. Applicants selected for an interview will need to provide the name, address, email, and telephone number of at least three current professional references to Human Resources before the interview takes place.

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and, well, screw it, WE LOVE EVERYONE!
Though we reserve the right to deny admittance to Swedes.


----------

